# Dents in leather



## E (May 7, 2002)

I've just picked up a silver leather interior for my coupe which has got some dents in the seats from where its been stored.

Any one got any tips for removing the dents? they are going to need a good clean anyway so any ideas on what to do while i'm cleaning them?

Cheers

E


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

talk about timing  Just posted in Daz s thread. If you use a damp microfibre towel , place it in the micro wave for two minutes and then lay it on the dent (careful with your pinkies) allow it to cool and the dent should have lifted . 
If its still there repeat until happy. Also a hot air gun on a damp towel will work. Always use creme afterwards though.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the tip Stig

I've heard of a heated/damp towel being used to lift dirt out of the leather and when i'm cleaning will see if it sorts the dents out

E


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Would you do this to cold or warm leather ?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

E said:


> Thanks for the tip Stig
> 
> I've heard of a heated/damp towel being used to lift dirt out of the leather and when i'm cleaning will see if it sorts the dents out
> 
> E


Anyone have pictures of the dent...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Try this: firstly,

Start at the first dent. Slather on a lubricating gel made for leather.

2.

Aim hair dryer at dent and blow hot air. Keep the dryer on a low setting.

3.

Monitor the heat so it doesn't burn the leather. If the leather absorbs the lubrication without popping out, reapply more lube and continue until the dent vanishes.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

wallstreet said:


> Try this: firstly,
> 
> Start at the first dent. Slather on a lubricating gel made for leather.
> 
> ...


Where would I find leather lubricating gel?

Was going to google it but not sure what it would throw up 

E


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

E said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Try this: firstly,
> ...


Glipstone or Zaino eg look on cleanyourcar.co.uk or ask Tim his number is on the site and he is very friendly and helpful to suggest ideas

Dont google lubricating gel lmao, dont want some durex brand to come up and you blame me for the mess and stains!!!
 

Add some pics too before or after to help others:-

What may work is the hair dryer method:

I used a hair dryer to warm leather in the area of the dent and then massaged in a lot of conditioner (gel FOR LEATHER ONLY)

heated again and massaged more, next use a vacuum cleaner carefully, using the suction gently to suck out the dent if its a larger dent but dont risk damaging the area by excessive suction. Keep in control. This can lift out the dent

I have heard of some people then gently rubbing the dent area with an ice cube (in a bag perhaps) to harden the conditioner and hopefully the leather would keep its form.

Use hair dryer again to dry, buff excess off.

It may not remove dent entirely depending on severity but it can help improve it greatly.

Good luck!


----------

